# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Why should a hair system be spottable?

## oxo2010

It's hair on the head isn't it. Like most people have.

What I'm trying to say is that many toupee wearers are too self conscious about it.  As a rule people don't look at people's hair.

----------


## Kane Williams

Thanks for the info

----------

